# Lets Do the Pleco Thing, some Questions about them.



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, Now I an getting some past info crossed up here..Stuff I have done....things they say your not spose to do, or things that don;t work...

Will Common Plecos clean your glass of Algie or not?
Will Salt Kill them or not?

I use to add salt to my tank and my pleco lived to be two feet long...
And it was my understanding they do eat algie "clean galss ect ect" But I am hearing both sides of 
They dont; eat Algie...and they Do eat it...
IS salt good for them or will it really kill them?

This is more directed at common Plecos...not any special types..
TIA,,
Larry


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we had a common pleco in our 55 gallon from after our first week of cycling with an albino channel cat. we took the channel cat back when he got big, and kept the pleco, he grew from three inches to 10 in a matter of 4 months. the entire time we added salt to the water when we did a water change, and we never once had a problem. he survived and we took him back to our lfs, where they sold him a week later! he ate algae and algae wafers and we caught him sucking up bloodworms and flake food a few times!


----------

